# SnakeBite



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

*Danger! Danger! Yep, today's crisis was a snake bite. The dogs were in the back yard, I was reading the mail, and suddenly Stevie, my YorkiePoo, barked/squealed in a funny-sort of way. I immediately got everyone in the house & looked for what might have caused that. It was a baby copperhead. Holy Guacamole! I immediately went for the HOE, not the snake gun I'd had on me all day as I did yard work, the HOE. Killed that sucker, too. Now I'm off to the vet in tears worried about my baby, she's got blood dripping from her chin & I really need all these cars to get the **** out of the way. My vet was great. They were waiting for me. They saved her. Yay!! She was bit on her mouth, has some swelling, but is doing fine. I have a wonderful Vet & Vet Tech, Jess! Thank you so much for saving my baby.*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness how scary. Thank goodness she is ok. Give her extra hugs tonight.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh. how scary!:eek2_gelb2: Thank heaven for your wonderful vet. I am so happy Stevie is going to be okay. :aktion033:


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Yikes! We have a ton of snakes out here too, my best friend's yorkie actually got bit by a rattlesnake recently...SO SCARY so I totally sympathize with you. Glad your baby is ok!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*Holy Guacamole is right!!! Oh wow! I'm so glad Stevie is going to be ok!!! :w00t::w00t: :w00t:*

*...so how many times did you kill that snake???? Is he in a million pieces now??? *


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is so scary. So glad that Stevie is okay and you were able to get to the vets office right away.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad everything is ok!!! Your story just freaked me out!!! I hate snakes!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG so glad Stevie is ok. The only good snake is a Dead Snake. Yuck!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Pat, the snake was in about 3 pieces, DH had to dig the snake-head out of the dirt, didn't want the other babies to dig it up... I had to make myself stay calm cuz I tell you, I was on the verge of tears. But Stevie's doing fine this evening. The bite was in soft tissue which is MUCH better than hitting a vein or artery, (I didn't know that). What's scary is that apparently a litter of baby copperheads has just been born, wonderful!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Eeeeeee you need to shovel the rest of them to! So sorry that you had to endure this!!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:smscare2: yikes! So glad Stevie is ok!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee!! How scary!! I'm so glad that Stevie is OK, and your vet was there waiting for you! My BP would of been through the roof!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG! So frightening. So glad Stevie's OK. I'd be afraid to let them out in the backyard.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG!! You certainly kept your head on straight and acted quickly...mommy instinct. I'm glad that Stevie is okay, thanks to his smart mommy.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Saw this on FB but worth repeating here. So glad all turned out ok!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

chichi said:


> OMG so glad Stevie is ok. The only good snake is a Dead Snake. Yuck!!


I'm with you! I'm so glad you were able to get Stevie to the vet quickly.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Marty Just seen this on FaceBook.*
*So Glad hes Ok. And You Are Fantastic and did all the right things.*
*Many Blessings My Friend.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad your baby is OK!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh MY Goodness!! I would have freaked! Kutos to you for keeping such a cool head! Especially happy to know your Stevie is going to be fine! 

Just curious.. what did the vet do for Stevie? do they give anit-venom? or something else?


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Omg where are the babies is another scary question.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

YIKES!!!! I'm sooooo glad Stevie is okay, Marti! I am awful in emergency situations so I would have fainted right then and there :faint:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I'm glad she's ok that you got there in time.I'm the same way,I'd be running those road hogs off the road to get to the emergency vet!
We don't have many poisonous snakes in Ohio ,except a few timber rattlers, copperheads and massasauga, only ones I know of.

I watched for all sorts or poisonous snakes when we lived in Florida though...


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Poor Stevie! I'm glad you are doing better. Paris sends lots of cuddles and snuggles!!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

That's scary!! I'm glad your little one is okay.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marti, you were very lucky/blessed!
Copperheads have the fastest strike of all snakes & baby snakes don't hold back the venom like adults do so they are actually more dangerous.
The "snake catcher" we used in AL. gave us lots of advice on copperheads (we had a huge mama in the back garden). We used a snake trap developed for military in Bosnia-Herzegovina. He also advised putting hard boiled eggs around---it lures the adults who eat them & die! (We tried golf balls but that didn't work. :brownbag::smrofl Sulfur is good w/rattlers but not so much w/copperheads. You need to find the nest & eradicate it---he said there would be lots more where that one came from. 
Copperheads strike/bite more often but a rattler is more deadly. Try making lots of vibrations (stomping the ground) when you go out---snakes are warned by vibrations.
Don't leave doors open---snakes can get in very small spaces. 
GET A CAT! :innocent:
Hey, I love you & am glad all is well.
sandi the snake/tick slayer!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad your sweetie is ok


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey everybody, Stevie is doing fine this morning, just her normal sweet self. She does have a big lump under her chin, but otherwise, she's OK. This snake was in the middle of the yard trying to negotiate the dying rye grass and still he was very hard to see. I almost stepped on him. We used to see copperheads all the time in the yard, but in the last few years, not so much. Guess they're making a come back. Argh!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that Stevie is doing well this morning.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have such a tremendous fear of snakes and was absolutely horrified reading about the ordeal. So glad that Stevie is doing better today and will be thinking of all of you as the day goes by. Hopefully you can find a nest and eradicate it ASAP!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Hey everybody, Stevie is doing fine this morning, just her normal sweet self. She does have a big lump under her chin, but otherwise, she's OK. This snake was in the middle of the yard trying to negotiate the dying rye grass and still he was very hard to see. I almost stepped on him. We used to see copperheads all the time in the yard, but in the last few years, not so much. Guess they're making a come back. Argh!


Saw this on FB..so glad to hear little Stevie is doing well this morning..I would have been a "basket case..":smpullhair:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marti I am happy to read that Stevie is doing good this morning.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

_Marti, you were very lucky/blessed!_
_Copperheads have the fastest strike of all snakes & baby snakes don't hold back the venom like adults do so they are actually more dangerous._
_The "snake catcher" we used in AL. gave us lots of advice on copperheads (we had a huge mama in the back garden). We used a snake trap developed for military in Bosnia-Herzegovina. He also advised putting hard boiled eggs around---it lures the adults who eat them & die! (We tried golf balls but that didn't work. :brownbag::smrofl Sulfur is good w/rattlers but not so much w/copperheads. You need to find the nest & eradicate it---he said there would be lots more where that one came from. _
_Copperheads strike/bite more often but a rattler is more deadly. Try making lots of vibrations (stomping the ground) when you go out---snakes are warned by vibrations._
_Don't leave doors open---snakes can get in very small spaces. _
_GET A CAT! :innocent:_
Hey, I love you & am glad all is well.
sandi the snake/tick slayer!

I have a question on the boiled eggs, do you leave them in the shell? I have tried the moth balls, etc... have never heard of boiled eggs. I (we) killed 3 big rattle snakes last year and I have seen one king snake so far this summer which I encouraged him to move on with the spay of a water hose.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Stevie is doing well today!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I would get the critter control people out and check for the nest! I am so glad everything worked out well for you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

hempsteadjb said:


> _Marti, you were very lucky/blessed!_
> _Copperheads have the fastest strike of all snakes & baby snakes don't hold back the venom like adults do so they are actually more dangerous._
> _The "snake catcher" we used in AL. gave us lots of advice on copperheads (we had a huge mama in the back garden). We used a snake trap developed for military in Bosnia-Herzegovina. He also advised putting hard boiled eggs around---it lures the adults who eat them & die! (We tried golf balls but that didn't work. :brownbag::smrofl Sulfur is good w/rattlers but not so much w/copperheads. You need to find the nest & eradicate it---he said there would be lots more where that one came from. _
> _Copperheads strike/bite more often but a rattler is more deadly. Try making lots of vibrations (stomping the ground) when you go out---snakes are warned by vibrations._
> ...


I sent you a PM, but for others---yes, leave in the shell & use LARGE eggs! Again, the moth balls (sulphur) & the liquid you buy at Lowes or Home Depot for rattlesnakes is useless if the snakes are already INSIDE the perimeter you lay as then they can't leave by crossing it. 
I think King snakes are the good variety, but not positive about that.
In East Texas my mom always kept a cat or two outside, to charm & kill the snakes!
EDIT: I just checked & King snakes do kill rattle snakes & other dangerous types. Don't spray them away~


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marti -- saw this on FB and I'm so glad that you were there and got Stevie to the Vet asap. Glad that he's doing well. Sending prayers for no more snakes and that Stevie is OK.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Sandi for the information on the boiled eggs, I will be boiling eggs tonight. I thought King Snakes were good snakes, I just sprayed him off my carport and into the rose garden. I can always remember my mother telling us to never kill a king snake when we were little and he didn't have a diamond shaped head so I assumed he was not poisonous. He can stay there forever if he kills the rattlesnakes!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

hempsteadjb said:


> Thank you Sandi for the information on the boiled eggs, I will be boiling eggs tonight. I thought King Snakes were good snakes, I just sprayed him off my carport and into the rose garden. I can always remember my mother telling us to never kill a king snake when we were little and he didn't have a diamond shaped head so I assumed he was not poisonous. He can stay there forever if he kills the rattlesnakes!!


Let us know if you "catch/kill" any! Good luck!
Marti, are you boiling eggs?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

King snakes are harmless, they kill rattlers and also black snakes kill rattlers..so don't scare them off... King snake and scarlet king snakes have similar colouring to the coral snake, coral snakes are poisonous... remember "red on black friend of Jack, red on yellow, kill a fellow"


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

hempsteadjb said:


> _Marti, you were very lucky/blessed!_
> _Copperheads have the fastest strike of all snakes & baby snakes don't hold back the venom like adults do so they are actually more dangerous._
> _The "snake catcher" we used in AL. gave us lots of advice on copperheads (we had a huge mama in the back garden). We used a snake trap developed for military in Bosnia-Herzegovina. He also advised putting hard boiled eggs around---it lures the adults who eat them & die! (We tried golf balls but that didn't work. :brownbag::smrofl Sulfur is good w/rattlers but not so much w/copperheads. You need to find the nest & eradicate it---he said there would be lots more where that one came from. _
> _Copperheads strike/bite more often but a rattler is more deadly. Try making lots of vibrations (stomping the ground) when you go out---snakes are warned by vibrations._
> ...


I'm glad you didn't kill the kingsnake. Kingsnakes actually EAT other snakes. So you want to leave them alone. Kind of like spiders who eat the bad bugs.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> I would get the critter control people out and check for the nest! I am so glad everything worked out well for you!


Mags, critter control is not gonna help out here. I live in the woods, literally. While I am in a subdivision, most of the lots are 4-5 acres. I've got about 30' around my house with grass, the rest is woods, granted it's cleared of underbrush, but woods none the less. Then right across the street from me is a 4 acre, uncleared lot that slopes down to a creek. But thank you for your concern! Some years are worse than others, I imagine this is gonna be one of the "worse" years.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How scary...thank God she is ok.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marti, I am so glad Stevie is okay. You must have been so scared! Big ole hug to you my friend. And keep that hoe handy.


----------



## Five Furs (Apr 15, 2013)

Tanner's Mom said:


> *Danger! Danger! Yep, today's crisis was a snake bite. The dogs were in the back yard, I was reading the mail, and suddenly Stevie, my YorkiePoo, barked/squealed in a funny-sort of way. I immediately got everyone in the house & looked for what might have caused that. It was a baby copperhead. Holy Guacamole! I immediately went for the HOE, not the snake gun I'd had on me all day as I did yard work, the HOE. Killed that sucker, too. Now I'm off to the vet in tears worried about my baby, she's got blood dripping from her chin & I really need all these cars to get the **** out of the way. My vet was great. They were waiting for me. They saved her. Yay!! She was bit on her mouth, has some swelling, but is doing fine. I have a wonderful Vet & Vet Tech, Jess! Thank you so much for saving my baby.*


I am so glad to hear that Steveie is going to be okay.. What a scare for you but I clap that you acted fast and dealt with this fast. I also live with copper heads and many more dangerouse snakes. and Copper Heads are the worse they have no rattle to warn.. I will keep you both in my prayers till she is fully healed..Bless you both


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Stevie is doing well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I will freak out at sight of any snake. Good or bad. Thanks all for posting info on this thread. 
What do the good snakes bites do??

So glad pup is ok Marti. Beagle down street has a damaged deformed and very blackened leg from being bit in yard years ago. I think it was a bad snake, but vet saved him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

SammieMom said:


> I will freak out at sight of any snake. Good or bad. Thanks all for posting info on this thread.
> What do the good snakes bites do??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The friendlies, or non-venomous snakes, are usually constrictors, i.e., they wrap themselves around their prey and squeeze it to death, then they eat it. A venomous snake immobilizes its prey with their venom, then they eat it. Sometimes a friendly will bite, Mags had that happen to her recently, but most of the time they don't, they just try to get away. I like having the non-venomous snakes around, like black snakes & king snakes, because not only will they eat rats & mice & moles, they also kill the rattlesnakes & copperheads.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Marti, Glad everything turned out ok. What a scary thing to happen.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Heres one Dead Snake That Wont hurt My Friends 5 Little FurBabies*
*She wasted no time and will kill them If given the chance she will kill them all.*
*Please keep your bushes and flowers a bit away from the house. The Sneekies Love to Hide and Wait there.*

*Marti So Glad All Is Well I Feel So BAd You have this Problem. But If I Was The Snakes Id Watch out for You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Nickee**


----------

